# We’re broke up now



## deleted24783 (May 13, 2019)

We traveled in this van for almost a whole year up the pacific coast. We rented rooms to get out of the cold and had to switch rooms each month due to problems. Now a narcissist prick made a cuckold out of me and I’m back in the van while she is renting the room from that jerk.

I basically saved her from seizures for 8 years and yes she’s having less in Oregon due to the weather and widen availablity of pot. I prefer warmer weather and I’d like to not be around weed anymore (west coast) and I’ve never traveled or lived east of the Rocky Mountains. I’m afraid I’ll have to leave her here, it hurts already and it will be difficult I put so much time energy heart and soul into this relationship for it to go like is devastating but I feel there’s ppl out there’s who will appreciate me more and not overburden me so much.

Helping someone who has epilepsy, without any stable housing or support from friends or family, feels like having to play the roles of an entire family’ various members through a single person (me).

The west coast seems like a huge party zone for the worlds eite, like a giant Las Vegas strip just with a greater variety of climates.... I had to leave my home state (CA) for good due to trauma and I had to leave my ex for similar reasons. She has an income with a room she can afford and pot right down the street for her to stay high on.

I brought her to her promised land now I have to find where I belong and can have friends a community and maybe even love again.

I didn’t get to have a coming out party or a gender reveal party, it was just time for both of us to realize having to provide a “husband” role for her was way too much for me.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 13, 2019)

Did half of yer post get cut off or am I just missing something? I'm confused.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 13, 2019)

I think they just needed a space to vent!


----------



## roughdraft (May 13, 2019)

get east of the rockies and find your world

you can do it


----------



## deleted24783 (May 13, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> I think they just needed a space to vent!


Just wanted to share where a long period of traveling led me to, my experience being “off the road” and where I’d like to go from here 🦋☯ 

I have no family or friend anywhere besides my ex and I’m hoping to change that 🌈💗


----------



## deleted24783 (May 13, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> Did half of yer post get cut off or am I just missing something? I'm confused.


Nope that’s the whole post, sorry if it seems incomplete or paraphrased I was crying at the time 💗


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (May 14, 2019)

*Welcome Aboard s0ph1a!!!

Things will get better for you, it will all fall in place for the better! Just some patience!
BTW: nice pics, keep us updated!*


----------



## deleted24783 (May 14, 2019)

Thanks Crazy Hobo Johnny!!!! 🙂

That Japanese door hanging is now in the sliding door to my van and fits perfectly as a breezy covering great on warm days 🌊 they’re perfect for Astro vans


----------



## deleted25394 (May 14, 2019)

Did you read Cassie's post? Sounds like you and her might have a lot in common. Hopefully you can find a friend soon and some peace soon after. 
Life will beat us down at times but it's all so we can grow back stronger than we were before. 
Be strong! Be brave!
And stay strong in quitting smoking.

More power to you!!!


----------



## deleted24783 (May 14, 2019)

Thanks for your heartfelt encouragement Road Warrior 💜 it’s funny I only feel like having cigs around my ex (she smokes like a chimney)


----------



## deleted24783 (May 14, 2019)

Update:

I was just at my ex’s having food and a shower while her roomate (let’s call him W) was gone. We’ve done this a few time since since I started staying in the van as of last Monday.

W’s girlfriend is called C. I randomly saw a female walking around wearing a red jacket, through the windows from inside the place. I really didn’t think anything of it at the time.

When I was pulling out of the parking lot to leave (we estimated W would return home soon), I saw the girl in the red jacket again. As I drew closer I wanted to see who it was, and it was in fact C! I was taken aback but not really surprised, W has a way of controlling people and probably asked C to spy for him

while I was still living at that place, C actually came up to me in nothing but a towel to ask to borrow a hair dryer. So I am familiar with her size and through conversations about makeup I looked closely at her face. There’s no way it wasn’t her!

I took a real long shower if C wanted to get away with that shit she should have left sooner... 🤦🏼‍♀️ she’s pretty lousy st spying I guess

If W gives my ex any shit about C seeing me there while spying on us, it’s up to my ex to assert her housing rights and her right to have over whoever she damn well pleases. there is no restraining order against me W just made it hell For me to the point that me being over there would just be giving up my power to his chaos and drama.

So now I’m down the street in the van going to see if I can afford an upholstery needle from the craft store. But ya that all happened less than an hour ago and I don’t even like talking or hearing about W and C (WC : water closet : European for🚽 Lol!!!) so theres no way I would make this shit up 💙


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 14, 2019)

s0ph1a said:


> Update:
> 
> I was just at my ex’s having food and a shower while her roomate (let’s call him W) was gone. We’ve done this a few time since since I started staying in the van as of last Monday.
> 
> ...



What a rollercoaster of events that's unfolding here! I'm practically on the edge of my seat and can't wait to read what happens next! Threads like these are stp at its very finest.


----------



## roughdraft (May 14, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> What a rollercoaster of events that's unfolding here! I'm practically on the edge of my seat and can't wait to read what happens next! Threads like these are stp at its very finest.



yesterday i wiped my ass with my hand


----------



## Withoutatrace (May 15, 2019)

Perhaps the lady wants a proper man, not one that dresses up to look like an ugly woman.
As I read from this trany is me me ME!


----------



## deleted24783 (May 15, 2019)

Withoutatrace said:


> Perhaps the lady wants a proper man, not one that dresses up to look like an ugly woman
> As I read from this trany is me me ME!


Wow... I’m sorry you’ve got nothing better to do than try to hurt someone’s feelings

I’m more woman than you’ll ever hope to have

👿🖕🏼🙅🏼‍♀️


----------



## deleted24783 (May 15, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> yesterday i wiped my ass with my hand


I’ve discovered that when trying to take a dump in the cold, rubbing on your knees really helps to relax th sphincter, somehow 😆😜 no joke try it sometime


----------



## roughdraft (May 16, 2019)

@s0ph1a the human body is an erogenous zone so what can i say but Amen sister


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 16, 2019)

well @Withoutatrace has been banned, see thread in the den of the banned:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/...phobic-racist-misogynist-piece-of-shit.38382/


----------



## deleted24783 (May 17, 2019)

UPDAte:

I am at my ex’s right now. WC is taking a plane ride together to go stay at C’s place in Colorado for a week or something.

This guy is a pig who thinks with his dick. I am still on the lease until the end of the month he has no right to say I can’t be there. I just didn’t want to be around his toxic lying prick ass.

My ex is still my friend even tho she hurt me pretty bad. She has told me she will stand up to W if he tries to start shit with me. I am prepared to walk right in there and tell him that he’s in the wrong legally and as a human being, and that the world will be a better place if his plane crashes.

I normally am not spiteful like this but W was basically getting a sexual thrill out of harassing me and tearing our love apart, while he went on getting his dick wet. I’m a little nervous but i know he really can’t do shit except complain and make verbal personal attacks.

After C was spying on us, he moved in one of his co-workers. I’m sure that guy didn’t sign on to the lease like we did.

My ex is trying into say I have to wait outside until they leave, probably midnight. If she takes this pushover stance I am cutting it off with her forever.

I shouldn’t have returned my key. There was no legal obligation for me to do so I just didn’t want to be around there anymore. It has this bone chilling vibe here, which I believe is an accumulation of negative energy that stuck to the air of this apartment - when W’s ex girlfriend helped him get out of homelessness and he bullied her out of house, same way he did to me.

Ive been suffering because it’s been cold and rainy for the last 3 days and I either need to get inside and have a break from the van or forget that she’s is my friend and there is potential help available to me through her.


----------



## deleted24783 (May 18, 2019)

My final update to this thread:

I’m not talking to her anymore. I blocked her number and I will not rely on her for anything henceforth.

It’s too degrading to be at that apartment, where her roommate erased me and she helped it happen. Having to sneak around those white cis straight guys seemed like what I’ve heard about Jews hiding from nazis during the WWII era - I was the Jew, her roommates are the nazis, and she is playing both sides for her own gratification.

I am going to find a way to make some gas money and head south to the next big town where I can get mail and my feminine hormone therapy. I may have to sell my laptop, I know I’ll most likely be flying a sign at some point...turning a trick or two is not out of the question 😜 but not for cheap

She and I got together when we were both homeless, during the Occupy Wall Street movement -
Now we are ending it with her housed and me in my van.

I can finally get on with other things now that I don’t have to cater to her co-dependency issues anymore.
And there’s plenty of other things I’m ready to enjoy doing!

There’s this SUV which keeps randomly driving through the parking lot where I’m at tonight, that’s new...I hope they leave my van and I alone...


----------



## Jackthereaper (May 18, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> yesterday i wiped my ass with my hand


Should we all statt a go fund me for this mans poor butt?


----------



## deleted24783 (May 18, 2019)

Jackthereaper said:


> Should we all statt a go fund me for this mans poor butt?


That’s “this Trans Girl’s poor butt” to you mister!! 💁🏼‍♀️ Lol


----------



## VikingAdventurer (May 18, 2019)

s0ph1a said:


> That’s “this Trans Girl’s poor butt” to you mister!! 💁🏼‍♀️ Lol



I think was a reference to @roughdraft , Lol.


----------



## deleted24783 (May 18, 2019)

VikingAdventurer said:


> I think was a reference to @roughdraft , Lol.


Lol you’re right.

I guess I thought it was me because I had a bout of diarrhea this morning 
🤭☺️ too much yogurt


----------



## VikingAdventurer (May 18, 2019)

Sometimes, shit happens! 😂💩


----------



## roughdraft (May 18, 2019)

fuck now i NEED some yogurt


----------

